# High Mountain Minis and Shetlands Cams



## picasso (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Everybody!!

I have finally gotten my cameras up and running on marestare. It has been a real challenge this year. LOL

I have two more mares to foal. One has already gone!!

The first is Little Kings BTS Rose Swan. She is bred to Little Kings Psyched Up Buck. She is due April 10th. She has been making a bag for about two weeks now. She is in the big stall on the cameras.

The second mare is Wee Equine Acres Khia. She is bred to Springer Farms Texas Ranger. And is due April 21st. She has started getting bigger in front of her bag and a tiny little bit in her bag. She is in the smaller stalls.

You can also see the mare and first foal that was born on this camera. That is Medievial Times Ooo LaLa (Lola) and her baby Foxy. Her sire is Alamos Sir I'm A Dreamer.

So if you can I would appreciate any help watching these girls when you can. It is listed under High Mountain Quarter Horses and Minis. Feel free to call me if you see anything unusual.

Thanks


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Donna!

Do you have the link to the cam for us? I made a thread with a list of the mares on cams and the cam links and I will ad you to the list. Are your mares called Rose Swan and Khia for short?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery. At the moment you have a kitty on cam too





renee


----------



## picasso (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=highmountain

Here is the link to my cameras. Hope this works.

MeganH: We call the one Rosie and the other Khia for short.

I will have to see what pictures I can come up with. Rosie is new to me this year.

Thanks everybody for watching my girls.

FYI: Lola and Foxy usually go out for the day when it is pretty.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Donna, Rosie and Khia! Pretty girls you have there Donna.





Oh yes, would love pictures when you can find them!


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Donna



will gladly keep an eye on your two pretty girls for you



yes please with the piccies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

3.00am and both girls are down sternal.


----------

